# air compressors



## roofing for Jesus (Jun 6, 2010)

What brand and size compressor do you use?

As a rule I never buy anything under 13 gallons but I got an 8 gallon yesterday. Not sure if its gonna work out.


----------



## Interloc (Apr 6, 2009)

I got a 5 gallon with a auxillary tank I run 4 guns on that one.


----------



## JWilliams (Nov 11, 2008)

i actually only have just a porter cable pancake compressor. i dont do alot of shingle work. just keep it around if i take any kind of wood working on or anything. it runs my framing nailer and my coil nailers just fine.


----------



## roofing for Jesus (Jun 6, 2010)

I took my 8 gallon back and exchanged it for a 20. 8 gallon is just to small for me.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Pancake compressors are fine for up to 3 roofing guns. Smaller , quieter, no leaking oil and no gasoline, pancake compressors get my vote. They don't last as long because they cycle more often than the larger compressors, but for the price who cares...

I have one porter cable that I paid like $85 for maybe 9 years ago. Granted, it doesn't get used every day, or even ever week, or even every month... but by my math I have paid about $10 per year of ownership. I have one roofing crew that now uses a pancake compressor and got rid of the old gas powered 18 gallon compressor. I'm curious to see how long this thing lasts with constant every day use.


----------



## blageurt (Dec 15, 2009)

As far as compressors go It depends on the type of work... I have several, I prefer Gas since you don't need to look for a plug , and the homeowner ( some homeowners) don' t trip on the power you are using. The better quality compressor the more quiet it is. My main Gas one is an old Emglo ( now called Jenny) which is super quiet and very powerful ( 5 hp Honda wheelbarrow type , 11 cfm's) .My electrics are Hitachi ,and Fini which are also quiet and powerful. I aslo made a regulated air pig out of a blown Paslode pancake compressor that gives me extra ballast when I need it ...I also have a 11 hp 23 cfm monster which is colllecting dust in the Garage but boy can it ever break rusted bolts off in a hurry .


----------



## jimsonburg (Aug 4, 2010)

An air compressor is a device that converts electrical power or gas into kinetic energy by pressurizing and compressing air, which is then released in quick bursts. I suggest pancake air compressor because Pancake air compressors are a form of reciprocating air compressor known for their fuel and energy efficiency. They can be either gas or electrically powered and are known for their light weight and portability, making them particularly popular among construction workers, roofers, dry wallers and carpenters.


----------



## seoforu (Oct 27, 2010)

Yes it is, 8 gallons is too small.I think 20 would work fine.

Metal roofing and repairs


----------



## dougger222 (Aug 13, 2010)

Several Roll Air 5hp Honda's, one 8hp Honda Roll Air, a couple electrics for filling up tires.


----------



## 2ndGen (Nov 23, 2008)

Here is a compressor to "not" get: DeWalt.

They claim their electric compressors are NOT for Roofing Nailers 
(even though they are advertised as capable for roofing nailers). 

I had one fail me several times and they refused to repair it under
warranty because they said it wasn't for roofing. When I sent them
a link to their website boasting about it's capabilities with roofing guns,
they just wouldn't respond to my calls anymore. 

So "F" DeWalt. 

They suck. 

A $349. compressor ended up costing me $525. by the time I finished 
repairing it not to mention the "down" time and the time it took me to
take it to DeWalt's service center and about $50. in gas (when gas 
was at +$5./gal). 

I don't care what their advertising says, their service reps say different. 

I will only buy Rol Air from now on.


----------



## Wiscrock (Jan 14, 2011)

Rol Air Baby, the only way to go


----------



## Joe Roofer (Nov 21, 2009)

Tank size is less important than the CFM of the compressor. A POS with a 20 gallon tank is not that hard to empty. I've never had a problem running three coil nailers with my Rol-Airs. 

I hate oil-less compressors. Louder than gas and they don't last as long. This will outlast a half dozen or more cheapos. It's worth three times as much.


----------

